# Firearm Safty Add



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Now that is funny, yet a lot of truth to that. To the guns anyways.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Hell ya thats a good one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun.


----------

